# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Test Upload Photo

## LVandCK

http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a483/LVandCK/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG-20140412-WA0020_zpsb8aa072a.jpg.htmlhttp%3A/s1280.photobucket.com/user/LVandCK/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG-20140412-WA0005_zpsa8adc760.jpg

----------


## LVandCK

http://s1280.photobucket.com/user/LV...a072a.jpg.html

----------


## LVandCK

http://s1280.photobucket.com/user/LV...dc760.jpg.html

----------


## stanleyjr.private



----------


## stanleyjr.private

coba pake cara di atas...

----------


## LVandCK

Punyaan saya kok tidak bisa keluar seperti itu ya Om? Apakah karena saya mengerjakannya dengan HP?

----------


## LVandCK

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s1280.photobucket.com/user/LVandCK/embed/slideshow/Mobile%20Uploads"></iframe>

----------


## LVandCK

Hahahaha masih belum berhasil juga ... Emang terlalu gaptek nih ...

----------


## LVandCK



----------


## LVandCK

Yeaaaay...  Thank you Om Stanley... Ternyata harus menggunaka desktop version... Thank you so much buat ilmunya..

----------


## LVandCK



----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Yeaaaay...  Thank you Om Stanley... Ternyata harus menggunaka desktop version... Thank you so much buat ilmunya..


he he....

indahnya kebersamaan....

----------


## Yancedoang

Selain photo bucket apa lg yg bisa upload untuk forum ya

----------


## GRiffiN

Bisa coba tinypic.com atau imgbb.com

----------


## iwandi_baru

https://imageshack.com/a/img922/4027/FLNrw0.jpg

----------


## iwandi_baru



----------


## 3ud1

ikannya pada ngeri semua kapan aku ya!!

----------

